

The Original Mario Marathon for Charity Back For Year 6 Live All Weekend - Urgo
http://www.mariomarathon.com/?rr=news.ycombinator.com

======
Endlessgrind78
SWEET!!! I watched through Urgo last year but I wanted to see it again!

------
derfbwh
Love Mario Marathon, everyone should check it out. :)

